# 1DX Mark II Sensor Cleaning



## R1-7D (Jul 13, 2016)

Has anyone cleaned their 1DX Mark II sensor yet?

Someone on DPReview is saying that Canon has cautioned extra care when cleaning the sensor: http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/4027879#forum-post-58046885

EDIT: See other thread http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30346.0


----------



## Mario (Jul 13, 2016)

I have done a wet clean of my 1DXII sensor a week or 2 ago, no problems encountered.

Mario


----------

